# R.I.P. bunny of mine!



## Gumbo1993 (Aug 9, 2008)

after fighting somenerve thing i put gumbo down.  it was the right thing to do. when we went to the vet today i also found out that he was blind also. i am going to miss my bunny boy. he was my first bunny. i will never forget my liking mini Rex. my mom and dad did say i can get a new one. it will not replace gumbo but may help me forget. i wonder if Oreo will figure out...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge Gumbo.:rainbow:

You will be greatly missed by your Mama.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss

Rest in peace little one

~Cheryl ink iris:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 9, 2008)

:cry1:I'm so sorry


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm really sorry about Gumbo.:bigtears:

Binky-free, little one!:rainbow:


----------



## juliew19673 (Aug 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Gumbo was loved and knew it. Give Oreo lots of extra love and attention (will help you both)..


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you all. it was really odd to wake up today go feed them and he was not there.:? i am going to miss him really much:tears2:.





:rip:Rest in peace my gumbo bunny!




:bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was well loved.

Binky free, Gumbo.:rainbow:


----------

